# 1987 maxima wagon for sale



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

:newbie: hey guys im from harrisburg pa looking to sell my maxima wagon to a decent home ... got an X terra and want to get rid of my baby ... anyone know anyone who wants to buy it??

Perfect condition 
weekend driven by my 61 year old dad 
Champagne with Tan interior 
security system
AM FM radio with Tape and equilizer 
Power steering 
Power windows 
AC 
Power locks 
V6 3.0l (red head)
cruise 
everything electirc (mirrors wipers seats)
moon roof 
188 XXX miles 


hit me up at [email protected] if you are interested ... thanks for all your help 

hit me up with a best offer if you want !!!


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

stick?
automatic?
delivery?


----------

